

At CHI, Microsoft turns computing interfaces on their head, and side, and back - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/04/10/at-chi-meeting-microsoft-turns-computing-interfaces-on-their-head-and-side-and-back/

======
sjs382
I've always seen the acronym as HCI (Human-Computer Interaction) until
recently when I've seen it as CHI on some news.yc posts (mostly microsoft-
related, if I recall...). Is there a significance behind this change that I'm
missing?

------
grinich
Didn't Apple file a patent on the back-of-screen touch a few years ago?

~~~
bitwize
Maybe. If so, the Noahpad (also famous for its Engrish ad copy read by a
Stephen Fry-like British voice) would be infringing, as it uses its dual
trackpads in a similar fashion.

